# UberSelect Driver Expectations?



## ACS (Feb 13, 2015)

I drive UberX and have an Infiniti, and UberSelect was just introduced in my city. Does anyone know if Uber has different and/or mandated expectations of the drivers when driving Select vs. X? For instance, different dress 'code' or increased services like opening/closing doors, carrying bags, providing [fill in the blank] for the rider? Car spit-shined before every trip? The base fare of $4.00 vs. $1.00 and $2.50/mile vs. $0.75/mile makes me wonder what the rider will be expecting.

I've received the email from Uber with the _vehicle _requirements, but am wondering about increased expectations of the driver. Sorry if this is an ignorant question, I just haven't seen anything about it.

Thanks!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

All the Uber training is for people driving high end. Those of us driving low just don't offer the same level of service unless we are real rah rahs. But if you look at the training videos on the Uber site, that's what they expect for Select. .


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

ACS said:


> I drive UberX and have an Infiniti, and UberSelect was just introduced in my city. Does anyone know if Uber has different and/or mandated expectations of the drivers when driving Select vs. X? For instance, different dress 'code' or increased services like opening/closing doors, carrying bags, providing [fill in the blank] for the rider? Car spit-shined before every trip? The base fare of $4.00 vs. $1.00 and $2.50/mile vs. $0.75/mile makes me wonder what the rider will be expecting.
> 
> I've received the email from Uber with the _vehicle _requirements, but am wondering about increased expectations of the driver. Sorry if this is an ignorant question, I just haven't seen anything about it.
> 
> Thanks!


_You must wear suit and tie,white gloves and hat. Address all riders as Sir or ma'am. Once you are rolling ,don't speak unless spoken too._


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _You must wear suit and tie,white gloves and hat. Address all riders as Sir or ma'am. Once you are rolling ,don't speak unless spoken too._


White gloves and hat! Funny! I actually had a chauffeur ask us during an interview if he needed to wear white gloves. We told him "only if you are serving food" lol!!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> White gloves and hat! Funny! I actually had a chauffeur ask us during an interview if he needed to wear white gloves. We told him "only if you are serving food" lol!!


lol


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

ACS said:


> I've received the email from Uber with the _vehicle _requirements,
> 
> Thanks!


what are the requirements


----------



## ACS (Feb 13, 2015)

Uber Raleigh-Durham – uberSELECT Vehicle Standards

Vehicle Requirements
• 2005 or newer
• Driver’s full legal name must be named on the insurance for the vehicle
• All partners must go through a full background check
• Must be a 4-door vehicle
Prohibited Vehicles
• Taxis or marked vehicles
• Salvaged vehicles
**Accepted uberSELECT Vehicles
• Acura: all models
• Audi: all models
• BMW: all models
• Buick: all models (2011 and newer)
• Cadillac: all models
• Chrysler: 300
• Chevrolet: Suburban
• GMC: Yukon, Yukon XL, Acadia, Terrain
(2010 and newer)
• Hummer: H2, H3
• Hyundai: Avalon, Equus, Genesis
• Infiniti: all models
• Jaguar: all models
• Land Rover: all models
• Lexus: all models
• Lincoln: all models
• Mercedes-Benz: all models
• Porsche: all models
• Toyota: Avalon
• Tesla: Model S
• Volvo: S-edition, XC-edition
IMPORTANT NOTE: All vehicles must have a valid registration and proof of
insurance. Drivers must be listed on the insurance policy covering the vehicle.
*Uber Raleigh-Durham reserves the right, in its sole discretion, to amend this vehicle list of Vehicle Requirements
and/or Accepted Vehicles at any time
**Cars not listed will be considered on a case by case basis


----------



## ACS (Feb 13, 2015)

*The Details:*


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Uber can bump you out of Select for any reason. 

As long as you keep your driver rating high, Uber leaves you alone. So do what you need to do to keep the rating high. Good route, clean car, and be polite is 99% of your rating. All the other crap you could do to go above and beyond only makes a difference 1% of the time.


----------



## ACS (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks Hammer. I don't do anything beyond what you mentioned, so I'll just keep doing it. I think people who offer water, mints, gum, etc. end up with caps, wrappers, and gum in their back seats. . . . . YMMV.


----------



## Zach (Mar 11, 2015)

I carry water & gum but don't offer it every time just if they ask or if they are coughing or something. I don't wear a suit and tie but I do always wear slacks and a button down long-sleeved shirt. I also open the door for guests when I am not pulled over on the street or if there are a few of them and someone is getting in and out on my side.


----------

